# First use of light box.



## CV Wood (Jan 22, 2011)

This is the first picture of a pen I have taken with my new light box. it came to day.  I have some work to do. Still to much glare.


----------



## atsowers (Jan 22, 2011)

Personally, I dont think you're too far off...  In fact, you might actually want to let in a bit of light so as to provide _some_ highlights.  I guess it all depends on what your end goal is.  We made a tent and got rid of all the shadows and highlights, and it made everything look too flat and drab...

Andy


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 22, 2011)

Pretty good....

I'd increase the f-stop a little to get the nib in the focused area.(f/11 usually does pretty good for me, but I have been guilty of going to f/16)


Personally, I like a little bit of 'shine', shows the gloss of the finish!







Scott (big thumbs up) B


----------



## CV Wood (Jan 22, 2011)

I am very new at this.  I am using a digital camera.  It is a  Nikon  Coolpix L110, it new too. I have a lot to learn about settings and using the camera. I am also wood carver and have wanted to take better pictures that work too. Any feed back is more than welcome.


----------



## G1Pens (Jan 22, 2011)

I thnk you are pretty close. I agree on increasing your fstop to at least 11. I would also change the background, but the exposure and lighting look pretty good.


----------



## 76winger (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree on the aperture setting, I'm pushing f20 to get a depth of field I like with my big pens. Haven't tried smaller pens yet. 

It also looks a little warm to me, so you may want to investigate the white balance settings to adjust for what I'm guessing are incandescent lights. I have to do similar (although in a different direction) to adjust for flourescent lights in my tent. 

You're definitely working in the right direction though. It just takes a little time to tune in new equipment to the results you want. Keep playing and adjusting till you get what you like!


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 23, 2011)

I think you are doing what I did at first with a background, a cloth material.  Get rid of the cloth, it shows dust, or use a spray dust remover.


----------

